# Shaft Pitting Help.



## NWJocko (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm hoping for some help/advice....

Was moving all my gear into a carry bag for the winter and noticed a couple of the irons have very minor (i.e. one or two spots) of rust appearing on them.

I realise this is probably due to my lack of care in general but was wondering if there is a way to remove these before it becomes too bad?

I take it oiling the shafts regulary will stop this in future?  If so, how regularly do you oil them?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jonny (Oct 27, 2011)

It depends where it's starting from. On the outside it can be brushed off... but if there is interior rusting you can't fix this. It's time for a reshaft.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 27, 2011)

Jonny said:



			It depends where it's starting from. On the outside it can be brushed off... but if there is interior rusting you can't fix this. It's time for a reshaft.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Jonny

It's just on the outside of the shaft.  I think I've probably not let my bag dry off enough before putting them back in after a wet day.

To brush them off is it fine wire wool or something?


----------



## Jonny (Oct 27, 2011)

Up to you really. Wire wool would be abrasive enough to get it off... The problem is that it won't get all of it off and rust is like a virus. It will spread even from the smallest particle. And you might take some chrome off with the wire wool so that the shaft rusts underneath the chroming leading to the nasty peeling look you get.

If you want a proper repair you need to make the rust inert. Car repair shops will have something for that. Although with the price of this stuff and a replacement putter shaft going for 10-15 quid I'd just reshaft it if it's that much of a problem to be honest.

After all it's purely cosmetic. Pitting on a putter isn't going to affect the playability of the club at all.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Jonny,

Thanks for your help.

It's not my putter, it's a couple of the irons.

I'm going to try and get it off with some wire wool and then oil them to see if that helps...


----------



## sweatysock41 (Oct 27, 2011)

Your better off using scotchbrite or something similar than wire wool.  Wire wool is too coarse and will damage the surface of the chrome, which if moisture penetrates will lead to more problems.  As Jonny said treat the affected bits with proprietory rust convertor - make sure that you clean any excess off straight away or it could stain the chrome.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 28, 2011)

sweatysock41 said:



			Your better off using scotchbrite or something similar than wire wool.  Wire wool is too coarse and will damage the surface of the chrome, which if moisture penetrates will lead to more problems.  As Jonny said treat the affected bits with proprietory rust convertor - make sure that you clean any excess off straight away or it could stain the chrome.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks sweatysock.  I'll see if I can get some rust convertor this weekend, hopefully will sort the problem out....


----------



## Scouser (Oct 28, 2011)

Use a pad that you would use on a non stick pan


----------

